# Importing a Vehicle from the US to Canada - Any advice or experiences?



## bapler (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi There

I was wondering whether anybody has got any experiences of buying a car in the US and taking it over into Canda? 

Could you offer any advice on what one would need to do to bring a car into Canada? Also what needs to be done to get the car registered with Canadian plates. Cost, etc. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

b.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

bapler said:


> Hi There
> 
> I was wondering whether anybody has got any experiences of buying a car in the US and taking it over into Canda?
> 
> ...


The following site will/should provide you with the necessary information.
Registrar of Imported Vehicles - Importing a Vehicle


----------

